# 4h Lamb ready for the fair pic :)



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

SO this lamb has been a pain it had sore mouth and gave it to my goats gee thanks  Goats are doing better now lamb has been healed for month . It weighs around 140 says the weight tape  She didn't listen to my son at all but since we sheared her yesterday she has listened to him fully . SHe used to drag him and run him over but not so far lets hope this keeps up ! She looks great and my son is super excited for this week , me however taking a 2 yr to the fair all day not so fun  Lucky for me I have the kids one moms and pull the boys when we need milk and let them out when we don't that's a relief . But I think it will be fun and rewarding for the family ! This is our first fair with a lamb so wish us luck !


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck! That's a good looking, LONG lamb and the judges like that! ( My brother showed sheep, so I learned that long=purple ribbon lol)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Turned out pretty darned nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks I will tell my son you guys said that he has worked so hard and its about to pay for him  He said I don't need a ribbon if I get one cool but I just want to sell her lol shes been a pain !


----------

